# Output-Routing with Multi-Mic Libraries



## Karsten Laser (Mar 2, 2019)

Hello fellow composers,
as I see the advantages and disadvantages I'd highly appreciate your opinion and thoughts on this (pretty nerdy stuff)

When using a library having different mic postions (e.g. CLOSE, TREE, AMBIENCE)
and you want to use all of them, do you route them to the same audio output,
which means you only have one channel ( I think Jason Graves does this)
or do you route them to individual outputs, having 3 Stereo Outs for each instrument
(I think Junkie XL does this).

Another thing: I could use individually outputs in Kontakt, having 3 stereo channels in VEP for the mic postions but sending them on one channel to Cubase.
When printing to audio i could do a pass with only the CLOSE mic channels, a second pass with all TREE and a third with all AMBIENCE by using solo or mute.
When Round Robins are resetted before printing the exact same samples should be used, or am I wrong?

Both methods have massive up- and downsides and I'm not sure which route to go...

Thank you for any thoughts on this! Best, Karsten


----------



## pmcrockett (Mar 2, 2019)

I almost always route mics out to the DAW individually when the instrument gives me that option. I typically mix mics for the entire project after I've already recorded everything, and I'd much rather deal with this process entirely in the DAW rather than having to directly access who even knows how many instances of Kontakt.

The worst is when I need multiple Kontakt instances for multiple articulations of a single instrument that doesn't have individual mic outputs, because then mic mix changes have to be duplicated across each instance. I probably ought to be creating individual instances for each mic so I can route them individually, but then non-mic changes to each instance have to be duplicated.


----------



## AR (Mar 2, 2019)

Routing channels to separate outputs. Everything else is unprofessional


----------



## Divico (Mar 6, 2019)

Im experimenting with multichannel tracks for this. Say you have a violin. Close mic goes to 1/2 deca 3/4 etc. Why ? Less tracks and i can still mix the mics using a fader controller. Also bouncing is easy. Just bounce the vsti track. Anyone else tried this?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 6, 2019)

If you need individual faders for each mic position, route them to separate outputs, and if not - i.e. you're just going to set the mix between them and leave it alone - then why clutter up your mixer.


----------

